# Wii #0332 - Super Mario Galaxy (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Oct 30, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0390^^


----------



## Shinji1989 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm quite interessted in this, cause I wonder if the japanese release has german language in it (like Zack and Wiki)


----------



## ChoroQ (Oct 30, 2007)

Same "problem" of the ntsc release?


----------



## psykopat (Oct 30, 2007)

Piracy protection ?
I hope not... i can't wait 3 months for a wiikey update


----------



## GeekShadow (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't want 100 pages please !!!

To do :
- Try on PAL, NTSC-U and NTSC-J
- Try with different modchips
- Try with WiiBrickBlocker (the Metroid Prime 3 trick)


----------



## Petfles (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't find it on usenet..  :'(


----------



## gamecubex (Oct 30, 2007)

hope, this hasn't the protection and i also hope its working on PAL with wiikey.
i dont want to wait 3 months for an update too.


----------



## Hellfenix (Oct 30, 2007)

Nothing in the nfo


----------



## topboy (Oct 30, 2007)

Im almost sure this has that protection shyt.


----------



## Duckula (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(topboy @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Im almost sure this has that protection shyt.



Why not wait for someone to actually confirm it?


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 30, 2007)

someone in #wiihack told me it got the same protection as the prominent release.


----------



## coollala (Oct 30, 2007)

Some Taiwan forum reported the force update of JAP-NTSC version can repair bricked Wiis, but I don't know if they use ori. disc or backup disc


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 30, 2007)

By the way, what is written under the "Super Mario Galaxy" on the cover ? Just curiosity...

And I also hope it miraculously works with other chips than Cyclowiz and D2C


----------



## coollala (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> By the way, what is written under the "Super Mario Galaxy" on the cover ? Just curiosity...


That's Super Mario Galaxy in Japanese


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Oct 30, 2007)

Is that right ?

No need to double write it if that's the case, just to make those katagana eaters proud of their language


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> By the way, what is written under the "Super Mario Galaxy" on the cover ? Just curiosity...




It says, "With new Fuck Wiikey technology!"

j/k ... coollala's right. Suupaa Mario Gyarakushii!


----------



## fthepress (Oct 30, 2007)

Taiwanese uses the ori. disc to recover the half-brick Wii(JP)


----------



## Raze1988 (Oct 30, 2007)

I wonder how someone got the original game. Has to be an insider.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

if this game doesn't work on wiikey either i won't install another modchip but i will be waiting for a brand new modchip to be released that will have full support and region free (yeah i know that won't be for a long time but i won't be installing any of the modchips that are currently out now)


----------



## simon129 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Raze1988 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I wonder how someone got the original game. Has to be an insider.



The game is released in Taiwan, even earlier than in Japan.


----------



## lopyod (Oct 30, 2007)

I live in Thailand and here it's not out yet neither in copy mode....
I will let you know if the copy resseller got it in few days....they actually really fast at getting that kind of stuff, and if they sell it it mean that it works on modded wii...


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 30, 2007)

one person from black cats is saying it still don't work, you can wait for more confirmation if you wish.


----------



## fthepress (Oct 30, 2007)

someone from cngba has confirmed that the JP backup can NOT run under the wiikey system


----------



## NoNameFace (Oct 30, 2007)

well, at least it can be used to fix the semi-bricked issue for jpn wii owners


----------



## stok3d (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(fthepress @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> someone from cngba has confirmed that the JP backup can NOT run under the wiikey system



^^

Translation: No Supah Mari-oh Galaxi for yu, yung man.


----------



## svenk91 (Oct 30, 2007)

actually i hoped for manhunt 2 to be this release. already have the usa version of galaxy on my pal wii


----------



## 1ns4nity (Oct 30, 2007)

Can anyone confirm that the JAP Super Mario Galaxy can fix a semi-bricked JAP Wii? Even if the disc fails to load due to protection?

THnx!!!


----------



## galaxypal (Oct 30, 2007)

not there's another good question.


IF i buy SMG JAP and i've got my jap wii with wiikey, can i play?
or also the original game give me the onscreen error?


----------



## simon129 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(1ns4nity @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Can anyone confirm that the JAP Super Mario Galaxy can fix a semi-bricked JAP Wii? Even if the disc fails to load due to protection?
> 
> THnx!!!


I can confirm that.

U can use a backuped JAP SMG to recover semi-bricked JAP Wii. 

It's 3.1J

Edited: Original JAP SMG can be run on JAP Wii with Wiikey perfectly.


----------



## schnoo (Oct 30, 2007)

does ORIGINAL JAP SMGalaxy work on NTSC U consoles??
i see the backup doesnt


----------



## thieves like us (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Is that right ?
> 
> No need to double write it if that's the case, just to make those katagana eaters proud of their languageÂ


first off, it's katakana (not katagana). second, it's a japanese title, which explains why the title is listed in its own native language. many japanese titles have an english listed title in addition because english is still seen as a trendy thing there.


----------



## galaxypal (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(simon129 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Edited: Original JAP SMG can be run on JAP Wii with Wiikey perfectly.


sure?
i'm soooooooooooo happpyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(galaxypal @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(simon129 @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Edited: Original JAP SMG can be run on JAP Wii with Wiikey perfectly.
> ...



An original store bought copy of the game will run fine with any modchip.  The protection is not detecting the chip, it is detecting the backup.


----------



## CARLOSFER (Oct 30, 2007)

OK, WiiKEY.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(schnoo @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> does ORIGINAL JAP SMGalaxy work on NTSC U consoles??
> i see the backup doesnt


That's a good question actually, as the modchip has to kick in on other region originals too.


----------



## galaxypal (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(galaxypal @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(simon129 @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...


Sure about this?
the error 001 is about hardware, not sofware detections...
how the backup can recognize themself as a copy?some check in the disk mastering?


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(galaxypal @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(galaxypal @ Oct 30 2007 said:
> ...



People have been thinking that the update makes it so that the Wii looks for a code on the disc itself.  Which wouldn't be on a burned DVD.  

Even if the chip is installed, if it reads the right code, it will play the game.  I think that's the idea anyway.


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 30, 2007)

When you say it fixes 'semi-bricked' JAP consoles, does it get rid of double channels or just fixes the settings? If it fixes the channels, I guess I should wait for the PAL release... *crosses fingers*


----------



## Kenshin2k (Oct 30, 2007)

the most importent thing is.. 

has this game only japanese text..or like other nintendo games.. multi..

the releases are not far away from each other..so it could be possible


----------



## NoNameFace (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> When you say it fixes 'semi-bricked' JAP consoles, does it get rid of double channels or just fixes the settings? If it fixes the channels, I guess I should wait for the PAL release... *crosses fingers*



the duplicate channels remain after fixing semi-bricked issue.


----------



## simon129 (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Sebacestmoi @ Oct 31 2007 said:


> I’ve got a Japanese Wii with the 3.0J update, a Wiikey and the duplicate Weather Channel bug because I’ve played to Metroid Prime 3: Corruption with my Wii.
> I want to buy Super Mario Galaxy JAP but I would like to be sure that:
> - The game can be launched in my Wii without a bug
> - The game will not disable my Wiikey (by itself, by an update or another thing…)
> ...


My Wii is JAP Wii 3.0J like yours, but no duplicate channel issue.
I buy the game and run without problems.
My other backups still run fine with Wiikey like normal days.

Sorry for my poor English.

PS: The duplicate channel issue won't be solved by update within SMG.


----------



## schnoo (Oct 31, 2007)

so the JPN game works on JAP wii... but what about JPN game on USA wii


----------



## 1ns4nity (Nov 1, 2007)

Dammit...why is there so much talk about the JAP version but no its no where to be found! :x


----------



## Leoking (Nov 1, 2007)

Wait wait wait!!!

The japanese BACKUP of Super Mario Galaxy works on JAP wii?
or still have the same protection?

I'm with NTSC-JP Wii with Wiikey


----------



## amazoncd (Nov 1, 2007)

In the tradition of getting Super Mario 64 on the official release date I also bought Super Mario Galaxy on it's release date.

I would just like to confirm that the update on the Super Mario Galaxy JPN disc fixes the semi bricked problem.  I have access to all menus and settings once again.  The only thing I do notice is that the double channels are still there.

I'm off to play now.  Good luck to everyone fixing their semi-bricked Wii's.


----------



## ddrrmm (Nov 1, 2007)

QUOTE(1ns4nity @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Dammit...why is there so much talk about the JAP version but no its no where to be found! :x



idd im in need of it too >,


----------



## simon129 (Nov 1, 2007)

any1 try new wiikey 1.9g ?

Dammit, mine is not wiikey, I hope some1 make a hot fix for wiifree of other chip.


----------



## Mandy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,


I have a modded Japanese wii (3.1j).

Does the Japanese version of SMG have English text?
I have ordered the Japanese version but don't have it yet.

With some previous games I have bought the Jap version but play the US backup. 
Can the US SMG play on the JAP wii?


----------



## ooh44 (Nov 3, 2007)

- SMG J has a protection like US does.
- It come with 3.0J firmware + some other patch. >> You can fix semi-brickfrom this update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- Works with wiikey 1.9g (I've tested by myself)
- No English text, not changable.
- US release can't play on Wii Japan. (Black scrren after LOAD)

- If you buy a retail SMG, you can play it perfectly. don't need to patch wiikey or any other modchip. (but it still have Wii update)


----------



## Mandy (Nov 5, 2007)

QUOTE(ooh44 @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> - SMG J has a protection like US does.
> - It come with 3.0J firmware + some other patch. >> You can fix semi-brickfrom this update.
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you.


----------



## onixgerald (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(fthepress @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> someone from cngba has confirmed that the JP backup can NOT run under the wiikey system



thats not true I am using a back up disc of SMG on my wii 3.1j chipped with wiikey and update to 1.9g


----------

